# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα και κιτρινα καναρινια

## Χρηστος Μ

(Μετα απο κουβεντα που ειχα με τον Δημητρη *jk21 )*


*Βαση ψητης αυγοτροφης για κιτρινα και κοκκινα* 


*400 γρ νιφαδες βρωμης (τριμμενες ) ή 400 γρ αλευρι βρωμης (αν βρεις αλευρι καλυτερα .εχει στα καταστηματα βιολογικων )*
*200γρ καλαμποκαλευρο (εχει και στα μαρκετ .βρες το πιο κιτρινο ) ή  200 γρ πολεντα (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου .εχει ο **** σιγουρα )*
*3 αυγα ολοκληρα* 
*7 ασπραδια αυγων*
*50γρ τριμμενος κιμας σογιας (θα παρεις τον fytro απο τα μαρκετ  στο  σταντ με προιοντα διαιτης και υγιεινης διατροφης .ειναι απολιπασμενος  και εχει 52 % πρωτεινη )* 
*3 κουταλιες της σουπας πεταλα κατηφε (αν βρεις )*
*Στο μιγμα που ετοιμαζεις για κοκκινα ριχνεις και 100 γρ πελτε  ντοματας (παστα ) αλλα ειτε ετοιμο (εχει φθηνο το ***** ) ειτε φτιαχτο  χωρις αλατι .οι φτιαχτοι εχουν συνηθως πολύ αλατι .προσοχη !*
*Ριχνεις επισης   1κουταλια της σουπας σουμακ και 1 κουταλι του γλυκου  παπρικα (σε μαγαζια με μπαχαρικα .εχουν και καποια μαρκετ σουμακ αλλα  πολυ ακριβοτερο ) .Οταν χορηγησεις την αυγοτροφη και δεις ότι είναι  αποδεκτη ,ισως σου πω ποσο να προσθεσεις στο ψημενο προιον επιπλεον  σουμακ*

*Στο μιγμα  για κιτρινα θα προσθεσεις  100 γρ καλαμποκαλευρο  για επιπλεον λουτεινη  αλλα τοτε θελει και 2 ασπραδια επιπλεον*
*Στο τελος και στο ένα μιγμα και στο άλλο θα βαλεις* 
*300 γρ γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (και περισσοτερο αν το μιγμα δειχνει πιο  πυκνο από χυλο για κεικ .το βρισκεις στα σουπερ μαρκετ στα γαλατα  ) και  2 κουταλιες της σουπας σοδα φαγητου και θα το ψησεις .*
*Στο γαλα που θα ριξεις στην αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα ,πριν το ριξεις  θα  διαλυσεις την μιση χρωστικη που προτεινεται στο σκευασμα σου ,για  ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης  1 κιλου*

*Όταν ψηθει και μετα κρυωσει ,θα το τριψεις και θα το χωρις σε  σακκουλες καταψυξης για δοσεις 3 ημερων .Τις πρωτες 2 θα τις κρατησεις  στο ψυγειο και τις άλλες καταψυξη .Την ωρα του τριψιματος μπορεις να  τριψεις μαζι με αυτό και ριγανη ,βασιλικο,δενδρολιβανο ,δικταμο στο  μουλτι  σε ποσοτητα  4 ρηχα κουταλια του γλυκου από το καθενα στο κιλο  τριμμενης αυγοτροφης  και 6 κουταλια ταραξακο.Επισης  10 κουταλια του  γλυκου γεματα γυρη στο κιλο τριμμενης αυγοτροφης* 

*Όταν θα δινεις την αυγοτροφη στα πουλια* 
*Θα παιρνεις το αποψυγμενο περιεχομενο μιας σακκουλας (δοση τριων  ημερων ) και θα δινεις  1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα πουλι την ημερα ρηχο .  αν δεν την θελουν στεγνη τα πουλια ,θα αφρατευεις με ελαχιστο γαλα χωρις  λακτοζη ανακατευοντας με το κουταλι*

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Εγω εχω προχωρησει μεχρι το σταδιο που ψηθηκε κρυωσε και την περασα απο το μουλτι

Δεν εχω κανει κατι αλλο ακομα

Περιμενουμε και τις λεπτομεριες απο τον δημιουργο της....!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Επισης εχω και την πολυβιταμινη αυτη

----------


## jk21

τις λεπτομερειες απο το δημιουργο της ,θα της ακουσεις αν σου μιλησεις στον καθρεπτη  :: 
εσυ την εκανες πραξη .απο τον εμπνευστη της τωρα ...

για την πολυβιταμινη καταρχας ,αν την παρεχεις μεσω της αυγοτροφης ,απο οτι ειδα η συσκευασια δινει ασαφεις οδηγιες ...  1 με 3 σταγονες σε μια ποτιστρα (υπαρχουν διαφορα μεγεθη ... και το 1 εως το 3 εχει μεγαλη διαφορα ... ) ενω λεει ή στην τροφη του .... το ποσο θα ναι αυτη .... 

ας το δουμε διαφορετικα .καποιο αλλο γνωστο σκευσμα ,το mutavit δινει για την δικια του παροχη ,αντιστοιχια 250 ml νερου με 100 γρ τροφης .Αρα μπορεις και το δικο σου να το βαλεις σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ,οσο θα εβαζες σε 250 ml νερου .Αν παρουμε για 100αρα ποτιστρα (ουτε την μικροτερη ,ουτε και τεραστια ) την δοση στο μεσον δηλαδη 2 σταγονες ,τοτε για 250 ml νερου ειναι 5 σταγονες .Αρα για 100γρ τροφης ειναι 5 σταγονες 

http://www.oropharma.com/Nutri/Nutri...6138&pro=18948

1 level measure (= 1 g) of *Muta-Vit per 250 ml drinking water or per 100 g Orlux soft food or eggfood.* 


Εννοειται ειδικα επειδη η πολυβιταμινη σου δεν εχει αμινοξεα ,οτι στα 100γρ τριμμενης αυγοτροφης θα βαζεις σιγουρα 1 κουταλι (γεματο ) γυρη για παροχη αμινοξεων .Την γυρη ,τις πολυβιταμινες και την χρωστικη που ισως προσθεσεις (αντιστοιχουσα στην προτεινομενη μιση δοσολογια για 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ...σαν πιο ηπια δοση ,δεδομενου οτι δινεις και φυσικες χρωστικες ) ,θα την διαλυεις σε 10 ml νερο με μιξερακι του καφε και στην συνεχεια θα την απορροφα ποσοτητα αλλων 10 ml κουσκους απο εκεινο που σου ειπα οτι σιγουρα διογκωνεται και χωρις ζεστο νερο .Στο 20 λεπτο απο την μιξη ,θα ανακατευεις το κουσκους (που στο μεταξυ θα εχει διογκωθει ) με τα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ,με ενα κουταλι  και θα ειναι ετοιμη η αυγοτροφη που θα πρεπει να δωσεις επι τριημερο το πολυ συντηρημενη σε ψυγειο .Αν η αυγοτροφη για τα πουλια σου αναγκαια για τριημερο ειναι λιγοτερη ή περισσοτερη ,αντιστοιχη θα ειναι και η ποσοτητα προσθετων που θα βαλεις .Αν δυσκολευτεις σε τετοια περιπτωση ,μου λες ποσα γρ αυγοτροφης θα χρησιμοποιεις για 3ημερο και τα ξαναλεμε 

Να ξερεις οτι ειδικα στα κοκκινα οι ιδιαιτερη γευση καποιων συστατικων ισως τα κανει διστακτικα στην αρχη .Αν υπαρχει αποδοχη ,τοτε ισως προσθεσεις στην πορεια λιγο σουμακ ,στην ηδη φτιαγμενη τροφη ,σε καθε ποσοτητα 3 ημερων που θα αποψυχεις 
*


*

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Την τελειωσα εχθες

Εβαλα και τα μπαχαρικα
Γυρη πηρα απο μαγαζι με μελισσοκομικα 200 γραμμαρια που δεν μου πηρε λεφτα!

Απο την πολυβιταμινη εβαλα 35 σταγονες για 700 γραμ αυγοτρφης

Τωρα για την αποδοχη μαλλον δεν τρελαθηκαν 
Νομιζω ομως οτι ειναι φυσικο μιας και ειχαν μαθει σε ποιο μαλακη τροφη και με βρασμενοκαι τριμμενο αυγο μεσα

Η περιοδος που αλαζω αυγοτροφη δεν ενδεικνυεται αλλα θα τριψω σημερα αυγο μεσα σε αυτην την τροφη που να την μαθουν και να γινει απο σιγα η προσαρμογη

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Και κατι ακομα 

Ενα εργαλειο που πρεπει να το εχουν ολοι οι παπαγαλοκαναριναδες 





Ακομα και την γυρη δειτε πως γινεται




 Για να τριψετε βρασμενο αυγο δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καλυτερο εργαλειο

Οσοι δεν το εχετε παρτε το και θα δειτε....

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο ναι μπορεις να αφρατεψεις και με αυγο και θα δεις που θα εχει αποδοχη .Τις βιταμινες καλυτερα ηταν να τις βαζεις καθε φορα που ετοιμαζεις αυγοτροφη για 3 μερες αλλα αφου θα καταψυξεις αυτο που εφτιαξες και θα το εχεις αεροστεγως στο ψυγειο ,ενταξει

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Τελικα χωρις να βαλω αυγο την εμαθαν
Την επομενη μερα ελεγα να βαλω αυγο τριμμενο μαζι για να την μαθουν αλλα τελικα δεν χρειαστηκε 
Μια χαρα την τρωνε και πιστευω οτι αυτη η αυγοτροφη τα εχει ολα!
Ειναι λιγο δυσκολη στην κατασκευη της λογο πληθωρας υλικων αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο τωρα που ειναι στην πτεροροια τα πουλια 

*Ευχαριστω τον Δημητρη για τον κοπο που εκανε να την γραψει*

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> για την πολυβιταμινη καταρχας ,αν την παρεχεις μεσω της αυγοτροφης ,απο  οτι ειδα η συσκευασια δινει ασαφεις οδηγιες ...  1 με 3 σταγονες σε μια  ποτιστρα (υπαρχουν διαφορα μεγεθη ... και το 1 εως το 3 εχει μεγαλη  διαφορα ... ) ενω λεει ή στην τροφη του .... το ποσο θα ναι αυτη ....


Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που την πηρα πρωτη και τελευταια φορα

Νομιζω δεν εχει προηγουμενο να μην λεει δοσολογια και να χρειαζεται να μαντεψεις τι εννοει!!!!

----------


## jk21

Αντε με το καλο να δουμε αποτελεσματα και στο βαψιμο .Αν εχει αποδοχη ,θα σου προτεινα στην ετοιμη τριμμενη που εχεις να προσθεσεις μισο κουταλι του γλυκου (κοφτο ) σουμακ  στα 100 γρ (ή αν φοβασαι και λιγο λιγοτερο ) ωστε να δεις αποδοχη σε μικρη ποσοτητα αρχικα

----------

